# Abstimmungen



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2012)

Hier listen wir euch mal unsere redaktionellen Abstimmungen auf, damit die nicht untergehen.

Wie Angler wirklich ticken, das ist natürlich schwer herauszufinden. Will man das richtig wissenschaftlich machen, kostet das viel Geld und es heißt gleich wieder, traue keiner Statistik....

Macht man es nicht wissenschaftlich, misst man dem allem keinen Wert bei.

Dennoch machen wir in unregelmäßiger Reihenfolge immer wieder redaktionelle Umfragen, um ein Stimmungsbild der im Forum vom Anglerboard registrierten User aufzeigen zu können.

Das sind keine "wissenschaftlichen" Erhebungen und wir hatten diesen Anspruch auch nie!

Aber es ist und soll sein:
Ein Stimmungsbild zu den verschiedenen Themen, erhoben bei den Anglerboardmitgliedern.

Und wenn man verschiedene Abstimmungen vergleicht, sieht man doch, dass eine gewisse Relevanz für die Gruppe der Anglerboarduser nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist.

Bei der Abstimmung um das zurücksetzen von Raubfischen zum Beispiel bewegt sich die Zahl derer, die gar keinen Fisch entnehmen, auf dem selben Level wie bei der Frage danach, wie viele Kilo Fisch ein Angler pro Jahr entnimmt.

So kann man vielleicht doch ein kleines Stück tiefer in die "Anglerseele" blicken.......

Dürfte oder sollte für Branche wie auch für Verbände und Vereine zumindest lesenswert, vielleicht sogar eine kleine Hilfe sein.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261192

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261686

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266316

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266463

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276064

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276774

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277827

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280878

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=283562

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300893

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304247

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311891

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314961

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320206

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320378

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319556

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320695

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320838

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323606

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324001

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326679

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328286

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330792

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332199



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694






http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101





http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719





http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887





http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898





http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326





http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261192





http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261686





http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089





http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266316





http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266463





http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276064





http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276774


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Abstimmungen*

Die Bilder der Abstimmungen sind Stand 03.01. 2014.
Die Abstimmungen laufen weiter.


----------



## Patrick S. (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Abstimmungen*

Total interessant auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Abstimmungen*

Na hoffentlich - so ganz umsonst wollen wir uns die Arbeit ja nicht machen ..
;-)))


----------



## ha.jo (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Abstimmungen*

Abstimmungen sind mitunter interessant, können auch Tendenzen oder Stimmungsbilder aufzeigen.
  Schwer tue ich mich mit Beurteilungen, Analysen oder Empfehlungen von mir aus auch Stimmungsbildern, wenn die wirkliche Beteiligung in den jeweiligen Umfragen bei ca. *0,3 % - 1,00 % *liegt.(Zielgruppe Anglerboarduser)
  Bezogen auf diese Zielgruppe und der Beteiligung ist weder ein Stimmungsbild oder Relevanz der gesamten Mitglieder erkennbar. 



  Wer bei dieser Beteiligungsquote schon tief in die „*Anglerseele*“ blicken kann oder daraus eine Hilfe für Vereine, Verbände, Branchen ableitet ist dem Apostel Petrus nahe.
  Vielleicht liegt die schwache Beteiligung auch an den teilweise schlecht differenzierbaren Antwortmöglichkeiten.
  Hatte bei einigen auch meine Probleme, eine viel völlig aus.
  Naja, interessant kann es sein aber die bisherigen Abstimmungen (Beteiligung) lassen keine Beurteilung, Tendenz usw. zu.#d
  Auf die AB – User überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Abstimmungen*

naja, bei zig Millionen Wählern reichen denen von Infratest etc. auch 2000 um eine Relevanz zu erreichen - da sollten die Zahlen bei den Abstimmungen bei uns für ein unwissenschaftliches Stimmungsbild lange reichen....

Aber Du persönlich musst daraus beileibe natürlich weder in Anglerseelen blicken noch daraus etwas ableiten..


----------



## ha.jo (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Abstimmungen*

Du willst die klaren Fragestellungen und Antwortmöglichkeiten bei Infratest usw. aber nicht mit deinen Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten vergleichen?
  Genau an klaren Fragen und Antwortmöglichkeiten mangelt es hier doch häufig.
  Ist auch in vielen Aussagen von Usern erkennbar.
  Darum hinkt, lahmt nicht nur dein Vergleich, grenzt teilweise eher an bewusste Lenkung.
  Vielleicht mangelt es deshalb auch an Beteiligung.
  Übrigens kritisiere ich nicht die Möglichkeit der Abstimmungen zu einzelnen Themen.
  Kann durchaus interessant sein!
Habe mich auch daran beteiligt.

  Nur deine Rückschlüsse oder Ableitung zur Meinung aller AB User ist fragwürdig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Abstimmungen*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Du willst die klaren Fragestellungen und Antwortmöglichkeiten bei Infratest usw. aber nicht mit deinen Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten vergleichen?



Nein, will ich eben genau nicht und habe das auch ganz klar geschrieben.


> Ein *Stimmungsbild* zu den verschiedenen Themen, erhoben bei den Anglerboardmitgliedern.
> 
> Und wenn man verschiedene Abstimmungen vergleicht, sieht man doch, dass *eine gewisse Relevanz* für die Gruppe der Anglerboarduser nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist.
> 
> ...


Da stehen ausdrücklich die vielen Abschwächungen gegenüber richtigen, wissenschaftlichen Umfragen wie von Infratest etc. drin..
Du hast das anders interpretiert.
Ist Dein gutes Recht...


PS:
Interessant in dem Zusammenhang:
Unabhängig von der Zahl derer, die letztlich an einer Abstimmung teilnehmen, ändert sich das Ergebnis ab einer Zahl von 200 - 250 Abstimmern nur noch im kleinen Rahmen, die Tendenz bleibt aber ab der Zahl ungefähr gleich..


----------

